# Sketchup Hull design tutorial



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

awsome! a bit confusing at first, but I think I can manage. Where you able to print out your patterns in full size somehow after you transfered them?


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Freeship allows you to print out the plate developments, but they are not full size.

Easy to loft over to the ply with the developements.

If you want, I can post the text file I used to import my chine lines into freeship, from there it was minor tweaking until it was as close as I could get it to sketchup. 

Other than for visualization, sketchup isnt needed at all in the process.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Will all the panels created in those 2 programs be developable with stitch and glue? If not, how do you know besides trial and error?


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, the free ship panels are made for stitch and glue.


Sketchup doesnt give a way for you to transfer the 3d panels back to a 2d shape.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I spent a lot of quality time with Sketchup and never figured out how to skin in panels. I ended up filling the sides segment by segment. This is much easier. I'd be very interested to see how you import the image to FreeShip. Me and FreeShip never got along even though I've been told it is very user friendly.

Nate


----------

